# stoker stem



## drtumolo (Dec 21, 2008)

I am looking for a adjustable stoker stem if anyone has one they would like to sell must fit a 27.2 seatpost


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

drtumolo said:


> I am looking for a adjustable stoker stem if anyone has one they would like to sell must fit a 27.2 seatpost


There are plenty available from the usual online sources. Are you looking for a bargain, or are you looking because 27.2 seems hard to find?

Only asked because 27.2 seatposts are usually handled via a shim, which might explain the apparent rarity. If looking for a value; sorry, can't help there.


----------



## drtumolo (Dec 21, 2008)

Got the stem problem taken care of. Thanks


----------



## Sterba (Nov 6, 2011)

*lay-back seat post*

I am looking for a seat post to use with the front saddle of my tandem. I know it exists because I already have one (used elsewhere). At the top it has a three inch horizontal slot through which the saddle retaining bolt passes. It allows me to move the saddle back by up to three inches behind the normal position on the pillar. It has a faint Japanese name on it, perhaps Nishin?? It is all alloy, the top part is a forging, very strong, the pillar dia is 27mm I think. An old one will do. Thanks


----------

